# Bit life time



## coupe (Mar 5, 2009)

I am going to build a set of kitchen cabinets and vanitys etc for my familys new home. I have bought some woodline bits not bad for the money. My real question is what is the best way to figure the life time of a bit. Let me explain In my wifes new kitchen their are approx 46 raised panel doors and raised panels for cabinet ends ,island etc. After reading this forum until my head hurts I have found whiteside is king, CMT ,freud etc,etc. This question is not so much about the cost or brand, but how many of each bit do I need to get through this project. I am talking style and rail sets and raised panel cutters. I did a little math to give an idea of what I will be routing. Approx 450 lineal feet of style and rail and approx the same for lineal feet of raised panel. Any suggestions.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I've never seen specs, or even guidelines from the manufacturers - probably because as soon as they'd publish a spec for hard maple, let's say, somebody would come along with a batch of hard maple that was harder. Owners of high-production cabinet shops might have developed a feel for this, however.

Depending on the wood you are using, I'd have at least one spare for each bit on hand, knowing that I could order more rather quickly, if needed.

I'll be interested to see more informed responses, though.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

The lifetime of a bit depends on, the type of wood, how much usage and the quality of bit(s) used.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

It also depends how much you take off on each pass and how fast you feed the stock.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ty, if you are using one of the top quality bits and have it properly sharpened as needed you should have no problems. Wear is impossible to rate because ot the many variables such as wood density, operating speed, moisture content, user methods... the list goes on. For the cuts you mentioned I think a premium set should handle it with no need for additional or back up bits. The only way to be sure is to go for it and see. If you notice the quality of your cut changing then it is time for the sharpening.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Fine Woodworking did a test of edge-profile bits a while back:

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/FWNPDF/011191046.pdf

Their testing method was interesting, and included running 100 feet of standard MDF in the middle of the test as a torture test.


----------

